# is it over yet?



## Red the butcher (May 14, 2017)

Nothing against BYC but being this is BYH, when do we get our forum back? Every time i open the page its chicken chicken duck chicken.


----------



## Sourland (May 14, 2017)

Nope, we've all decided to stay.  Just don't click on those threads.


----------



## Ol Grey Mare (May 14, 2017)

I'm sorry we are bothering you.


----------



## luvmypets (May 14, 2017)

Not bothering(IMO) just confusing. Its hard to navigate between BYC and BYH stuff.


----------



## Red the butcher (May 14, 2017)

That's my exact point.  Its like having a herd forum and it's all bird talk......


----------



## Pyxis (May 14, 2017)

We're sorry if our presence is annoying you. We just don't have anywhere to go while our forum is being revamped. If yours ever gets taken down for maintenance, we would welcome you with open arms over at BYC  

It does look like most chicken topics are being kept to the appropriate sections. I didn't see anything out of place in any of the specific animal forums, so no chicken threads in the goats section, for example. There are a lot of threads in the BYC section and some in the Other Animals section (and even there 12 out of the 20 threads on the first page are still not about poultry), but as long as you avoid those sections you should be okay. Also we do have some chat threads that have popped up in the Random Ramblings section but that seems like it's where they should go and as long as you don't click on those threads you should be okay.

Most people will leave once BYC is back up. Not me, I'm staying because the rabbits section here is much more active than it is at BYC and I'm working on getting my first rabbits. I can see how it would be a little annoying seeing all the chicken threads here but as long as you don't click on them there's no harm.

Sorry if this sounds defensive. It's just that this thread and a couple others have it made it clear our presence here is not wanted and it's a little disheartening to feel unwelcome in the place Nifty invited us to while our home was down. We're not trying to cause any trouble.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 14, 2017)

Tbh at first I was feeling the same way, but the chicken people are settling in and not bothering me any more. I might actually be enjoying it...


----------



## Auroradream26 (May 14, 2017)

I'm sorry that we're bothering you. I for one can't wait to get back to BYC but BYH has been a great substitute for those of us who are active in the forums and can't handle a day away. Thank you for letting us borrow your corner of the Web. I promise, most of us will clear out when our corner is open again.


----------



## Red the butcher (May 14, 2017)

When i check in i go to recent post. Recent post is mainly filled with bird topics right now. I to have birds. All heritage breed turkeys and chickens. I run a specific breeding program for both. I love my birds too. But i also have goats and pigs and they are why im here. When i log in i dont look in each section for new post i look in recent post and its been mainly birds. It is a little annoying. New comers are great for the page, could be lots to learn for everyone. So with no disrespect what so ever towards byc, im just looking forward to byh getting back to byh.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 14, 2017)

Auroradream26 said:


> I'm sorry that we're bothering you. I for one can't wait to get back to BYC but BYH has been a great substitute for those of us who are active in the forums and can't handle a day away. Thank you for letting us borrow your corner of the Web. I promise, most of us will clear out when our corner is open again.


I don't want to be rude, but then again I'm not hoping to have a depression flare. Please don't just come when you need us and leave when you don't. We want to stay, and we are just getting used to the change.


----------



## Kyanite (May 15, 2017)

When I came over here, I had no doubt that I'd stay but just do my chicken talk on BYC when it's back up. After all, I've got two goats arriving soon, will be adding pigs and rabbits sometime this summer, and have a big interest in bees. There is a lot for me here. But I've seen enough of these posts to really make me reconsider staying. A few have been very hospitable which I appreciate, but it's been made clear over and over by others that the increased activity and chicken talk aren't welcome. It seems pretty petty to me. It's temporary while BYC is down. I've purposely not been as active as I would have been because enough are complaining. Keep in mind, we were all invited here.


----------



## babsbag (May 15, 2017)

It is just that we are out numbered    Us herdies get used to logging in and seeing a post about a 4 legged animal or maybe some bees and the most active threads are the ones that show in "recent posts" and those are the ones we usually read first. Now they are all chicken or duck related. It isn't that we don't like you or want you to stay, we are a friendly group, really we are.  But our herd animals have been usurped...no one should take it personally.


----------



## Auroradream26 (May 15, 2017)

Kyanite said:


> When I came over here, I had no doubt that I'd stay but just do my chicken talk on BYC when it's back up. After all, I've got two goats arriving soon, will be adding pigs and rabbits sometime this summer, and have a big interest in bees. There is a lot for me here. But I've seen enough of these posts to really make me reconsider staying. A few have been very hospitable which I appreciate, but it's been made clear over and over by others that the increased activity and chicken talk aren't welcome. It seems pretty petty to me. It's temporary while BYC is down. I've purposely not been as active as I would have been because enough are complaining. Keep in mind, we were all invited here.



X2. We have a rabbit, have had a pig, may get a goat or two in the future and are set up for bees and waiting but I think I may stick with the threads for those animals on BYC. Especially since my birds are my true love anyway.


----------



## Sourland (May 15, 2017)

Thanks for your hospitality.


----------



## Red the butcher (May 15, 2017)

babsbag said:


> It is just that we are out numbered    Us herdies get used to logging in and seeing a post about a 4 legged animal or maybe some bees and the most active threads are the ones that show in "recent posts" and those are the ones we usually read first. Now they are all chicken or duck related. It isn't that we don't like you or want you to stay, we are a friendly group, really we are.  But our herd animals have been usurped...no one should take it personally.


That's what im saying. You BYC people are too sensitive. I didn't get all sensitive a few years ago when i was on BYC and people there told me i was a terrible person for lighting my birds during the winter. Nope i just moved on and never went back. It has nothing to due with you leaving, its just BYH and a few of us want it to go back thats all.


----------



## greybeard (May 15, 2017)

Kyanite said:


> When I came over here, I had no doubt that I'd stay but just do my chicken talk on BYC when it's back up. After all, I've got two goats arriving soon, will be adding pigs and rabbits sometime this summer, and have a big interest in bees. There is a lot for me here. But I've seen enough of these posts to really make me reconsider staying. A few have been very hospitable which I appreciate, but it's been made clear over and over by others that the increased activity and chicken talk aren't welcome. It seems pretty petty to me. It's temporary while BYC is down. I've purposely not been as active as I would have been because enough are complaining. Keep in mind, we were all invited here.



Yep, you, me,  (and anyone anywhere wishing to register for any reason) were/are invited. 

Of course, When 'in your face, here-let-us rub-some-salt in your-wound' things like the following are posted, it's probably not terribly helpful.



> This is a daily thing. Just part of the routine. Only today, I found it amusing because while I was playing chicken whack-a-mole, it reminded me of this thread. You BYHer's are just like my poor goats. Just trying to do your thing. Sing your song, eat some grub and stick to your routine. Us BYCer's...well, we're the obnoxious chickens barging in all chattery and fluttery trying to 'share' all your stuff. *Like it or not. And there's no one around to knock us off your food bowls.*
> 
> We're not trying to be rude. We just think your breakfast looks delicious. And we're staaaaaaarving. Ba-GWAWK!


https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/i-hate-to-say-this-but.35897/page-21


I actually joined BYC in Oct 2011. Haven't been back since Jan 2012.


> *greybeard*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bunnylady (May 15, 2017)

Well, I've been "dual homing" on these two forums all along - I joined them both within days, if not hours of each other. I love them both; I love the very different feel of them. The "Recent Posts" feature has always been useless over on BYC; there's so much going on in Random Ramblings and Games, Jokes and Fun, there's just too much to wade through. Anyone looking to be helpful usually had to go either to the specific sub-forum or look at New Threads. 

Funny - you don't realize how much you dominate a site until someone else does . . . .


----------



## luvmypets (May 15, 2017)

We don't want you guys to feel unwelcome its just different. Like @babsbag  said BYH is rarely as active as it has been. Some days there are no new threads and some of the biggest have a few hundred pages at most. So the fact that there are a ton of new threads and a thread with over 900 pages within a few days is a bit overwhelming. Im used to it now though


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks (May 15, 2017)

Well, its practically over now, so now BYH can go back to its proper function, herd animals. Thanks for having us poultry people anyway 
But as a goat owner, you may still see me around every so often. Just warning ya


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 15, 2017)

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> Well, its practically over now, so now BYH can go back to its proper function, herd animals. Thanks for having us poultry people anyway
> But as a goat owner, you may still see me around every so often. Just warning ya



Yep, the new BYC is up! But you guys aren't getting rid of me either. Lol


----------



## norseofcourse (May 15, 2017)

My mom loves to have her grandkids visit.  And she loves when they leave and her house is peaceful and quiet again.  Doesn't mean her grandkids are unwelcome or offensive or unwanted.  Just means she likes her nice quiet house, too.

So, a few people have talked about how many more posts and members there are, a few have wondered when BYC's new home will be ready so it can get back to a bit more like 'normal' here at BYH.  Doesn't mean anyone has to jump to the conclusion that anyone is unwelcome or all the posts are offensive.  And if a few people are actually unhappy about the temporary influx - so what?  People are people, not everyone has to like everything and everyone all the time.

I've also seen posts complaining about BYH - it's different, I'm not used to it, I don't like it, and so on.  Am I offended by such comments about a place I love?  No, it's your opinions and you're entitled to them.

I'm sure if BYH were down for awhile and there was a mass influx of BYH posters coming to BYC, there would be similar posts and comments and responses on both sides.  It's human nature.  Deal with it (as a barn manager I once knew was fond of saying).

I've felt a little overwhelmed at all the extra activity here, mainly because I often hop on here for short periods, and I'm used to seeing a page or two of new posts, and lately there's been 6 or 7 pages!  And I try to keep up with welcoming new folks.  But I think I've mostly been bemused (saw someone use that word in another thread) at all the extra folks and the posts and reactions and the whole situation.  I'm glad to see a lot of new faces and hope those who want to will stick around.  And I think most here feel the same way.

Take it easy
Take it easy
Don't let the sound of your own wheels drive you crazy


----------



## Bunnylady (May 15, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> I'm sure if BYH were down for awhile and there was a mass influx of BYH posters coming to BYC



Trust me, they'd never notice!

But seriously, I hope that any BYC'er that has any interest in this site sticks around, and feels more than welcome to do so.


----------



## greybeard (May 15, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> My mom loves to have her grandkids visit. And she loves when they leave and her house is peaceful and quiet again. Doesn't mean her grandkids are unwelcome or offensive or unwanted


Analogies are always interesting.
Sometimes not very apt, sometimes very much so.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 15, 2017)

Bunnylady said:


> Trust me, they'd never notice!
> 
> But seriously, I hope that any BYC'er that has any interest in this site sticks around, and feels more than welcome to do so.



You are absolutely right about that, they wouldn't notice if we went over there.
From the short time they have been here it is very obvious they are a very much divided into "cliques" there. 
They don't seem to pay much attention to anything outside of their "clique"


----------



## norseofcourse (May 15, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> You are absolutely right about that, they wouldn't notice if we went over there.
> From the short time they have been here it is very obvious they are a very much divided into "cliques" there.
> They don't seem to pay much attention to anything outside of their "clique"


Since BYC has so many more people, maybe their 'cliques' are their way of 'cutting it down to size'?


----------



## norseofcourse (May 15, 2017)

greybeard said:


> Analogies are always interesting.
> Sometimes not very apt, sometimes very much so.


LOL hope mine was at least somewhat apt.

I was trying to come up with a scenario where some folks met for coffee every morning at the local McD, and the local chicken place down the road closed for remodeling so they had a bunch of other folks joining them for awhile... but it seemed too contrived.  However it would have paralleled this situation a bit better.


----------



## Bunnylady (May 15, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> You are absolutely right about that, they wouldn't notice if we went over there.
> From the short time they have been here it is very obvious they are a very much divided into "cliques" there.
> They don't seem to pay much attention to anything outside of their "clique"



Oh, now, that's not really fair. Yes, there are certain "chat" threads that are mostly posted on by a relatively small group of posters ("small" meaning 20 or so). This is a major social outlet for some of them. I thought Granny summed it up beautifully when she said she couldn't wait 3 days to talk with her friends; even if they don't have anything poultry-related to talk about, they just want to keep in contact. It's only natural that they would stick close to a familiar face in a strange place; some of them don't wander around much even on BYC (I typically lurk in "Other Pets and Livestock," which is sorta like BYH compressed into one sub-forum, like BYC was over here). Some folks manage to jump from table to table with perfect ease, while others feel a little awkward hopping into the middle of a group that have obviously gotten to know each other pretty well.

What can I say? I live in a tourist town; I see dazed and confused huddled groups all the time. 

Y'all have seen the wall plaque that says, "If it's tourist season, why can't we shoot them," right?


----------



## Red the butcher (May 15, 2017)

Personally i think this site is great. Honestly though if BYHs was down for a bit i would just except it and wait for it's return. BYC reminds me of my new york cousins, lots of them and although loved a bit crazy. BYH is a bit more hill folk, slow down a bit, not too many people at once, kick your shoes off. Or maybe that's just my crazy take on it


----------

